# Oris Aquis vs diver 65



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey guys! So I'm in the market for a new watch, got my eyes set on getting an oris. I'm debating between the aquis or 65. I have a question for the aquis, what's the difference in reference means in regards to the watch? Specifically for these two

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7730-4135-07-4-24-65.html

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7730-4135-07-4-24-65eb.html

I notice there's a EB on the second model's reference, what's the difference in watches?

And would you go with a 65 or aquis for a everyday daily


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Same watch different strap. 

Yes


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a 65 42mm. It is more elegant than the aquis, which is chunky and a true tool watch.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Aquis with the blue strap.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

The Aquis has one of the best bracelets in the business. But changing out for the OEM rubber with those tri-winged screws is a needless pain in the neck. The non-standard lugs also preclude most aftermarket straps. The Sixty-Five is smaller, thinner, and more strap friendly. It's also potentially more versatile in that it can be dressed up or dressed down with your choice of clothing. But don't ask us -- which one do YOU like? Which one of the two speaks to you the most? Go with your heart, because both are great watches and you really can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Get both


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)

I think only real difference is the styling
65 is a heritage model to the original 1965 Oris diver. 65 seems to be a bit higher priced. 
Aquis is modern tool watch.


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

Personally I prefer the Aquis, owning two; one from the original and one from the current series. It's a modern, distinctively 'Oris' watch with its signature integrated lugs. To me, the 65 series is a more entry-level piece.


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

I had both and wound up selling them both. I only miss the 65. 

If you dive you might like the Aquis, but the 65 is a knockout (bracelet is kinda crappy though).


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

I think after some deliberation, I'm going with the tungsten Aquis!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

ac8587 said:


> I think after some deliberation, I'm going with the tungsten Aquis!


Great choice! Outstanding looking watches!


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

I like my 65 bracelet. It feels crappy if you are used to chunky and heavy bracelets, but i got used to it quickly and mow my other bracelets seem too bug snd clumsy and chunky


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

I’d go 40 or 39.5mm Aquis for an everyday watch.


----------



## tyscottb (Aug 19, 2013)

Good discussion and feedback - I'm in the same boat looking at both of these watches.


----------

